# Lautstärke der PS4



## Seegurkensalat (14. Juni 2016)

*Lautstärke der PS4*

Da ja hier sehr viele User und sicher auch Redakteure (Hallo Herr Dammes ) eine PS4 ihr eigen nennen, wollte ich mal nachfragen, wie bei Euch so die Lautstärke ist.

Ich habe mir die neueste PS4 Version gekauft (CUH-1216B) und Uncharted 4 macht auch soweit Spaß, aber die Lautstärke macht mich einfach wahnsinnig. Zum Vergleich, meine Xbox One konnte ich ab Laustärke 5-6 am Tv zu keinem Zeitpunkt mehr wahrnehmen, Tv schaue ich mit 8-9, die PS4 empfinde ich sogar bei 12 noch als absolut störend, wenn sie aufdreht.        

Hier mal ein Video, es ist nicht das Laufwerk, nur der Lüfter:
https://1drv.ms/v/s!AsXc3zWITNvbgawHvC9WuBfh88-UVQ

Das Geräusch bei 0:08 ist nur ein resignierender Seufzer meinerseits und gehört nicht zur PS4 (;

So ca. je ein Drittel der Zeit ist sie so wie in dem Video, ein Drittel ist in Ordnung und ein Drittel hat der Lüfter einen hochfrequenten, unangenehmen Ton mit erträglicher Grundlautstärke.

2013 hatte ich bereits eine PS4 und habe sie genau deswegen abgegeben, die neue sollte ja angeblich viel leiser sein. Die PS4s von 2 Freunden sind auch nicht viel besser, die spielen aber mit Headsets und es juckt sie nicht.

Sind das jetzt alles Montagsmodelle oder geben sich 40 Millionen Kunden damit wirklich zufrieden?


----------



## golani79 (14. Juni 2016)

Hab ne PS4 der ersten Generation - je nach Spiel, dreht der Lüfter schon mal ein wenig auf.
Aber wär jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so krass, als dass es mich stören würde, bzw. ich beim Spielen hören würde - spiele übrigens ohne Headset und sitze ca. 2-3m entfernt.

Wenn ich Netflix schaue oder sonstiges mache, das nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat, dann fällt mir der Lüfter eigentlich gar nicht auf.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. Juni 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab ne PS4 der ersten Generation - je nach Spiel, dreht der Lüfter schon mal ein wenig auf.
> Aber wär jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so krass, als dass es mich stören würde, bzw. ich beim Spielen hören würde - spiele übrigens ohne Headset und sitze ca. 2-3m entfernt.
> 
> Wenn ich Netflix schaue oder sonstiges mache, das nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat, dann fällt mir der Lüfter eigentlich gar nicht auf.



Auch so krass wie in dem Video? Ich bin einfach nur fassungslos, eben kam die Szene auf der Couch mit dem Crash Bandicoot Level und das Teil hebt fast ab und das bei ner Videosequenz.  Die ist komplett freistehend und ich habe nun wirklich keine Saunatemperaturen zu Hause. Mit der Abluft könnte ich mir die Haare schneller trocknen als mit jedem Fön, wird schon gut heiß das Teil.


----------



## golani79 (14. Juni 2016)

Hab jetzt nochmal Uncharted 4 reingeworfen zum Testen, aber so, wie in deinem Video hats nicht aufgedreht - wobei das schon auch ab und zu vorkommt bei mir.

Wenn ich den TV jedoch auf normaler Lautstärke habe zum Zocken, dann hör ich vom Lüfter eigentlich nichts.
Nur ganz selten, wenn der mal richtig krass aufdreht - aber wie bereits erwähnt, ist das bei mir bisher fast nicht vorgekommen.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich nicht so empfindlich bin, da ich auch immer Rechner hatte, die nicht grade die leisesten waren.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. Juni 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nochmal Uncharted 4 reingeworfen zum Testen, aber so, wie in deinem Video hats nicht aufgedreht - wobei das schon auch ab und zu vorkommt bei mir.
> 
> Wenn ich den TV jedoch auf normaler Lautstärke habe zum Zocken, dann hör ich vom Lüfter eigentlich nichts.
> Nur ganz selten, wenn der mal richtig krass aufdreht - aber wie bereits erwähnt, ist das bei mir bisher fast nicht vorgekommen.
> ...



Ja ich vermute mittlerweile auch, dass das etwas mit dem subjektivem Empfinden zu tun haben könnte, auch da die anderen Konsolen, die ich kenne, ähnlich waren. Die Amazon Bewertungen sind ja auch mit vielen Lautstärkebeschwerden durchzogen. Naja, Ohren zu und durch, nach Uncharted reizt mich eh nichts mehr. Ich hoffe Neo/Skorpio/NX sind leiser.


----------



## McDrake (14. Juni 2016)

War doch auch ein Problem bei den ersten Ps3-Version.
Hab mir dann mal zum BR schauen einen günstigen Player gekauft, weils mich so genervt hat.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Juni 2016)

Meine PS4 wird auch abartig laut, vor allem bei Killzone Shadow Fall und im Hautpmenü von Uncharted 4. 
Etwas lindern konnte ich das Problem indem ich die PS4 etwas "aufgebockt" habe. Die liegt bei mir im Rack auf einer Holzplatte in der Etage über dem AV Receiver.
Dadurch bekommt die natürlich die ganze Abwärme vom Receiver mit ab (die ganze Holzplatte wird durch den Receiver erwärmt). 
Ich habe dann einfach ein paar Abstandhalter in den Ecken an der Unterseite der PS4 angebracht. Nun hat sie etwas mehr Luft zwischen Boden und Holzplatte -> die Abwärme des Receivers kann besser abgeleitet werden.
Evtl. hast Du ja ein ähnliches Problem wie auch die Abwärme anderer Komponenten mit rein spielt? 
Aber wirklich leise wird man das Ding wohl nicht bekommen, dafür ist sie einfach zu kompakt gebaut...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Meine PS4 wird auch abartig laut, vor allem bei Killzone Shadow Fall und im Hautpmenü von Uncharted 4.
> Etwas lindern konnte ich das Problem indem ich die PS4 etwas "aufgebockt" habe. Die liegt bei mir im Rack auf einer Holzplatte in der Etage über dem AV Receiver.
> Dadurch bekommt die natürlich die ganze Abwärme vom Receiver mit ab (die ganze Holzplatte wird durch den Receiver erwärmt).
> Ich habe dann einfach ein paar Abstandhalter in den Ecken an der Unterseite der PS4 angebracht. Nun hat sie etwas mehr Luft zwischen Boden und Holzplatte -> die Abwärme des Receivers kann besser abgeleitet werden.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, aber meine ist wirklich komplett freistehend, kein anderes Gerät in der Nähe. Sie steht sogar 30cm neben einem gekippten Fenster bei momentan immer um die 15 Grad Außentemperatur. Das mit dem Aufbocken (4 x 3 Tempos) habe ich auch gemacht, weil sonst noch nervige Vibrationsgeräusche dazu kamen.


----------



## HanFred (15. Juni 2016)

Meine ist auch sehr laut, anscheinend sind viele Geräte so. Andere hatten mehr Glück, die Serienstreuung scheint hoch zu sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Meine ist auch sehr laut, anscheinend sind viele Geräte so. Andere hatten mehr Glück, die Serienstreuung scheint hoch zu sein.



Ach, es gibt tatsächlich leise(re)?

Meine Bruder hat auch eine PS4 und seine Antwort auf meinen erschrockenen Kommentar, _"Du lieber Himmel, macht das Teil einen Krach! Ist da was kaputt?"_ ,war nur ein lapidares _"Nö, das muss so."_


----------



## HanFred (16. Juni 2016)

Kumpels.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (17. Juni 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Kumpels.



Wie meinen?


----------

